# GTA IV APPLICATION CRASH error



## El_Mayo (May 18, 2011)

I'm sure this thread is SO 2008 but I've got this error:






I tried uninstalling the game, replacing the common folder with the one I backed up manually
tried reinstalling from a STEAM backup

uninstalled and re-downloaded

SAME PROBLEM

how do I fix this?


----------



## puma99dk| (May 19, 2011)

Try this:

1. Open steam and select your game.(GTA IV)
2. Select Properties at the very bottom
3. Click on the Local Files tab
4. Click on verify integrity of game cache
5. Follow all further instructions

if that doesn't work than it could be a x64 issue if u run 64bit Win7 Ultimate.

there are also this page FIXING GTA IV (PC) Errors, crashes, install problems and freezes.

and i have also read to install patch 1.0.4.0 (1.4) that should fix issues too, i also had GTAIV installed together with Episodes from Liberty City on my Windows 7 Ultimate 32bit but i deleted it about 5month ago or something bcs i didn't play it anymore, and that copy i have had for like over 6month jumping it from one Windows 7 installation to another no issuse there ^^


----------



## entropy13 (May 19, 2011)

Try the 1.0.7.0 patch too.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 19, 2011)

puma99dk| said:


> Try this:
> 
> 1. Open steam and select your game.(GTA IV)
> 2. Select Properties at the very bottom
> ...



I tried that page but I didn't find the APPLICATION CRASH error (it's so vague I can't check an error code)

I downloaded it from Steam so I thought it would be patched already?
How can I check/download the patch from steam


----------



## puma99dk| (May 19, 2011)

in ur Library but it should ask or tell u that there is update if u don't have them.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 19, 2011)

same problem still
nothing came up from steam about patching

and yeah I DO run64bit Windows7 Ultimate


----------



## El_Mayo (May 20, 2011)

bump


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 20, 2011)

This might be from leftfield but have you tried adding the launch application to DEP?

control panel > 
system&security > 
view amount of ram & processor > 
advanced system settings > 
Performance/settings > 
Data Execution Prevention

Then click on "Turn on DEP for all programs and services except those I select"

Then click add and find the launch exe.

Sometimes when windows 7 64 is acting kooky, I add a launch exe there and it works. Not definite but worth a try huh?


----------



## waseem (May 21, 2011)

try with the sound sittings


----------



## Funtoss (May 21, 2011)

what patch do you have right now?
my gta 4 used to crash all the time lol i just reinstalled mine and it fixed those random crashing


----------



## El_Mayo (May 21, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> This might be from leftfield but have you tried adding the launch application to DEP?
> 
> control panel >
> system&security >
> ...



tried that and now I got this error:


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 21, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> tried that and now I got this error:
> http://i.imgur.com/asFyG.png



Ah, now I see....you are on Vista. Enough said.

But seriously, it may be looking like fresh installation time I'm afraid. Hope you get it sorted without having to resort to that though.....those vista updates are a bitch.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 21, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Ah, now I see....you are on Vista. Enough said.
> 
> But seriously, it may be looking like fresh installation time I'm afraid. Hope you get it sorted without having to resort to that though.....those vista updates are a bitch.



That's why it's annoying
I'M ON WINDOWS 7 WHAT IS GOING ON


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 21, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Ah, now I see....you are on Vista. Enough said.
> 
> But seriously, it may be looking like fresh installation time I'm afraid. Hope you get it sorted without having to resort to that though.....those vista updates are a bitch.



EDIT - Oh yeh ....shit man, you have issues with that system. Fresh install bud, that's all there is for it.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 21, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

I really don't wanna! It was all going well and it just stops working all of a sudden!


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 21, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
> 
> I really don't wanna! It was all going well and it just stops working all of a sudden!



I've been there myself mate, in fact, I'm betting alot of us on here have. It's the nature of the beast.

Touch wood though, I have been on my current install for about 4 months without any major probs.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 23, 2011)

I just remembered what might've caused this

I did a system restore and RIGHT AFTER it I couldn't play GTA IV (but ONLY gta iv)
maybe that narrows things down? -crosses fingers-


----------



## El_Mayo (May 25, 2011)

oh I noticed cos it was only GTA IV that had this problem, so I reinstalled games for windows live and it works just fine now


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 25, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> oh I noticed cos it was only GTA IV that had this problem, so I reinstalled games for windows live and it works just fine now



was going to say this. it's games for windows live causing the issue. Stupid crap I bought the games on steam, I don't want anything to do with games for windows live. But alas GTA IV, Bioshock 2, Batman:AA, and Dawn of War II and expansions all require it. I will say that Dawn of War 2 and Batman:AA have no issues whatsoever with this, however both bioshock 2 and GTA IV do. Simple fix is to create an offline account for both of those games, it auto signs you in and you never have to worry about crashes or losing saved games.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 25, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> oh I noticed cos it was only GTA IV that had this problem, so I reinstalled games for windows live and it works just fine now



Glad to hear it matey


----------



## El_Mayo (May 26, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> was going to say this. it's games for windows live causing the issue. Stupid crap I bought the games on steam, I don't want anything to do with games for windows live. But alas GTA IV, Bioshock 2, Batman:AA, and Dawn of War II and expansions all require it. I will say that Dawn of War 2 and Batman:AA have no issues whatsoever with this, however both bioshock 2 and GTA IV do. Simple fix is to create an offline account for both of those games, it auto signs you in and you never have to worry about crashes or losing saved games.


there's a .dll you can download to make gta iv run without gamesforwindows (something like xliveless.dll or something) but it won't recognize your previous saves (first hand experience)


LifeOnMars said:


> Glad to hear it matey



so happy i don't have to re-install XD


----------



## entropy13 (May 26, 2011)

El_Mayo said:


> there's a .dll you can download to make gta iv run without gamesforwindows (something like xliveless.dll or something) but it won't recognize your previous saves (first hand experience)



Yup, previous saves are "attached" to the profile you play with Games for Windows that's why it doesn't show up, as technically you're now playing without a profile at all (but it's the other way around, you're playing without Games for Windows running).


Did you add some mods prior to that error? Many mods can only run without Games for Windows, making it necessary to get the xliveless.dll.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 28, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Yup, previous saves are "attached" to the profile you play with Games for Windows that's why it doesn't show up, as technically you're now playing without a profile at all (but it's the other way around, you're playing without Games for Windows running).
> 
> 
> Did you add some mods prior to that error? Many mods can only run without Games for Windows, making it necessary to get the xliveless.dll.



Yeah I was using a few mods but they didn't require xliveless.dll
I just did a system restore and suttin musta fucked up xD


----------

